# You know what really grinds my gears?



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Is when employees who _don't know_ can't just say so.

A lady at Pet Valu (who sell fish stuff) was asking questions about her goldfish, which was in a bowl, and floating.

The guy had no idea what he was talking about and suggested 'Maybe some pH drops or something'?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I share your sentiment and I am afraid this problem afflicts a portion of the population much larger than what comprises retail sales associates in pet stores. Pet stores, hardware stores, electronics stores...

The general idea seems to be: Keep talking until you say something the other person doesn't know, when you see a look of uncertainty, you've got the upper hand...you win...you're the expert...keep using big words even if they're not the right ones.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Most retail places don't pay enough for real knowledge. You're lucky to get attention....and some semblance of assistance.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

The best answer to date heard from an LFS employee was...'I don't know, let me see if there is someone else who will be able to answer to your question'.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> The best answer to date heard from an LFS employee was...'I don't know, let me see if there is someone else who will be able to answer to your question'.


LOL was that me??... I have no issues telling people i have no idea.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Best reply I've gotten:

"You should be working here, not me!"


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> LOL was that me??... I have no issues telling people i have no idea.


This is a very responsible thing to do - when it's true. Some people never seem to learn that admitting they don't know everything or that that made a mistake is much more valuable (or less damaging) than spewing BS and false truths and wasting time covering mistakes instead of admitting and moving on...

I have a big problem being polite when I know I am being BS'ed...this is a bit of a sore spot for me.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Is when employees who _don't know_ can't just say so.
> 
> A lady at Pet Valu (who sell fish stuff) was asking questions about her goldfish, which was in a bowl, and floating.
> 
> The guy had no idea what he was talking about and suggested 'Maybe some pH drops or something'?


No fight from me on that sentiment. But you find this quite common in every industry. Companies just do not want to spend the time or money to train their employees.

But having said that, what was that lady doing in Pet Value asking about a sick gold fish in the first place? That's like walking into McD and asking about the best way to prepare strip loin on the grill...


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Cory_Dad said:


> No fight from me on that sentiment. But you find this quite common in every industry. Companies just do not want to spend the time or money to train their employees.
> 
> But having said that, what was that lady doing in Pet Value asking about a sick gold fish in the first place? That's like walking into McD and asking about the best way to prepare strip loin on the grill...


I worked at McDs and knew how to prepare strip loin on the grill.  However, there's nothing wrong with the lady taking her pet to a pet store. The only wrongdoing was the employee not admitting he had no clue and to send the lady elsewhere.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

me at Pet Value on Carelton:
"Do you have any aquarium substrate?"
helper lady: "No, sorry."
me: "Oh, wait. these bags of rocks here marked "aquarium substrate," you don't carry that?"
Helper lady: "No, sorry. You should try Menagerie down the street."
'
egad!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

LOL! That's one of the nicer Pet Valu's though. Too bad the people working there are not at all there. I used to live down the street on Ontario st.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

really!? Me too! right on the corner of ontario and carelton where that guy who got extradited for being a crazy nazi lived. we used to get hate mail for him.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I live at Wellesley and Jarvis and didn't even know there was a Pet Value there... LOL


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> really!? Me too! right on the corner of ontario and carelton where that guy who got extradited for being a crazy nazi lived. we used to get hate mail for him.


Haha, right where the numerous Dry Cleaners were? The Pet Valu used to be Spinning Wheels. Nice bikes but quite pricey. They moved up the street on Parliament. I used to go to Winchester PS then Jarvis for HS.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

The first thing I ever learned in Customer Relations was to say "I don't know" and then to find out the answer, not just redirect the customer. What I hate the most after someone BS'ing me, is telling me that "So-and-So will know, go see him" and they don't.


----------



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

I too hate it when people act like they know everything. It's so annoying. I was sold a fish that I was told was a small pleco and it ended up growing 4 inches in just a couple months and ate all my small dither fish in the night until I finally realized it was a nocturnal predator. I returned it to the store but they didn't seem to care that they sold me the wrong fish! Last time I go to the place.


----------

